# First bacon, pink spots on fat side



## Wijmaar (Oct 26, 2019)

Hi!
I am currently in the process of my fist home made bacon. First time I flipped the bacon during the cure I noticed these spots on the fat side:








At first I thought they just cut through the fat layer when boning the belly. But when I rinsed of the cure today, I also rinsed of these spots. I am a bit puzzled as to what this could have been? Could it have been cure that somehow solidified a little? I cured the belly using colorozo salt and sugar in a dry cure.

Everything smells and looks fine, but I am still not sure if I can just throw this on the smoker tomorrow or if I cannot trust it. 

Thanks a lot and best regards from The Netherlands!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 26, 2019)

Wijmaar said:


> Hi!
> I am currently in the process of my fist home made bacon. First time I flipped the bacon during the cure I noticed these spots on the fat side:
> 
> 
> ...


 @disco @pops6927 are bacon experts. Maybe they can assist. I’ve done plenty of mine in Pops brine but never noticed spots so not sure on advice and wouldn’t want to steer you wrong.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 26, 2019)

I've not heard of that Cure and Google had nothing on it. It is extremely unlikely that those spots are any kind of Safety issue. Just cut them off if you are worried and proceed. Does the Cure mix you used contain Cure #1 aka, Prague Powder with Sodium Nitrite?...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Oct 26, 2019)

Colorazo salt contains 0.6% nitrite...  no nitrate...  It's approx. equivalent to cure#1....   It is not tinted any color...


----------

